# Favorite BBW/BHM/SSBBW/SSBHM Film Moments



## tonynyc

*Seven Beauties(1976) Directed by Lina Wertmuller*

****I remember seeing this on Cable Television and later on PBS - a very powerful movie and not for the squeamish. Shirley Stoler  plays a really evil Prison Commandant. 

I didn't list BHM on film because there are so many examples-but, feel free to list them as well.* 













-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Pasqualino (Giancarlo Giannini) is known as Seven Beauties, which, according to him, is because of the effect he has on women: he may not be attractive, but the ladies like him nevertheless. Pasqualino is a deserter from the Italian army during World War II, and escaping through the German countryside he meets another fugitive, also Italian. They witness Nazi soldiers executing a group of prisoners and fear that they will be next if caught; Pasqualino hates the killing, but recalls a time before the war when he took a life himself, when he lived in Naples as a small time crook, living off the hard work of his mother and seven sisters.

Lina Wertmlüler scripted this bizarre, once controversial comedy drama that was deliberately provocative in its images of concentration camps and broad humour. It garnered a string of awards, and even saw Wertmuller as the first woman nominated for an Academy Award for direction, but looking at it today, it seems not so much to employ bad taste to make its points, but self loathing and a withering view of ordinary Italians during the war, represented by Pasqualino, a man whose self respect comes from belief in the fascists, a self respect which is eroded by the acts he commits in war to stay alive.

Not wishing to fight any more, Pasqualino goes on the run, but he and his new friend are captured and sent to a concentration camp. This prison is a hell on Earth, coloured in shades of grey: grey walls, grey dust and grey uniforms. There is an apocalyptic sense to these intense scenes, a feeling that things will never get any better, that this is the end, which is what the prisoners believe. Yet Pasqualino decides he will survive, and devises a plan to seduce the female warden (Shirley Stoler), an obese, granite-faced Nazi officer who is sending his fellow inmates to their deaths on a daily basis.

Although there is much that is presented as comedy, it isn't really all that funny. Sure, the odd bits with Pasqualino making eyes at the warden raise a chuckle for their sheer inappropriate nature, but there's such a jumble of depressing images that most of it falls flat, especially when it seems the point is to disgust you. For example, when the anti-hero kills the gangster who has humiliated him and sent his sister into prostitution (and not even a particularly attractive sister, either - the title is ironic), the corpse farts incessantly as he tries to dispose of it. Wertmüller seems more comfortable to revel in the grottiness of humanity than consider anything even slightly uplifting.

Still, war is hell, so Pasqualino's degradation in the name of survival is more convincing than anything you'll find in Life is Beautiful. He is tried for the murder, and sent to a mental hospital, and there, despite (or because of) Giannini's overriding efforts to present him as a loveable rogue, we are sickened when he rapes a patient who has been tied down. Time and time again we are given reason to despise Pasqualino, and by the end he's despising his own actions. The film's most famous scene sees Pasqualino seduce the warden, kissing her fleshy body all over in a desperate attempt to arouse her, but he has lowered himself even further when she accepts his advances and he complies with the Nazis to save his skin. 

Now he will have none of the respect he once craved, his sense of personal honour betrayed, but should he have died on his knees instead? The socialist he met in a railway station before heading off to the hospital pointed out the worsening conditions under fascism, but Pasqualino's self-interest blinded him to this. Fair enough, the protagonist was irretrievably wrong, as were millions of others, but there's something uneasy about the gloating way Wertmüller beats the arrogance out of her main character, and something sickly about the whole enterprise. Maybe a less caricatured approach would have had a more sobering result; instead, you're left questioning the motives of the film makers as well as the easy target of Nazism. By the end, however, they seem to agree that none of it was particularly funny after all. Music by Enzo Jannacci*
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Free Online Link to Film "Seven Beauties"- Enjoy* 

*
Seven Beauties(1976)*


----------



## tonynyc

For comedy, one of my favorite movie is Revenge of the Nerds (1984) 











Takashi with the Omega Mu's 


I enjoyed the scene in the computer lab- my next fav is when they have the party scene with the Omega Mu's (makes one wish for a Chapter on every campus).


Building with your mind


----------



## RVGleason

One of my favorite movies is 'Only The Lonely', which starred John Candy, Ally Sheedy and Maureen O'Hara. It's a a sweet movie with Candy in a nice romantic role which he pulls off well. Worth checking out.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Onlythelonely.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

RVGleason said:


> One of my favorite movies is 'Only The Lonely', which starred John Candy, Ally Sheedy and Maureen O'Hara. It's a a sweet movie with Candy in a nice romantic role which he pulls off well. Worth checking out.
> 
> RV :eat1:



I* enjoyed "Only the Lonely" - I will have to keep my eye when this is aired again. I will see if I can find some free links to see the movie online. In the meantime...
The Candy movie reminds me of the classic 1955 Movie "Marty" starring Ernest Borgnine. I was reminded of this movie from "64" where the character played by John Torturro blows the "Marty" question...*






*
What an odd set of films Paddy Chayefsky wrote during his brief career. The Oscar-winning screenwriter of Network, which is perhaps the most cynical big-budget film ever made, also wrote this studiedly downbeat, working-class drama, which is just steps removed from the kind of treacly soap-opera mentality that Chayefsky so rebelled against later in his career. This isn't soap, of course: its emotions are honest, and it lacks the painted-on glamour of soaps. But there's an uncomfortable sense that it's constantly calling attention to its plainness; too self-conscious by half, the film both invites you in and makes you wonder if it's not all a trick. 


Ernest Borgnine, in one of his few starring roles, plays Marty, a 34-year-old (not "middle-aged" by any means, although that's how he's presented) butcher of limited interests, who acknowledges several times during the film that he's fat and ugly. His nagging Italian mother Theresa (Esther Minciotti) bemoans the fact that he'll die a bachelor, and Marty's recently come to terms with the fact that she might be right. He's tried in the past to find a bride, but his appearance and awkwardness have turned them all away"I had enough pain," he tells her. He is reminded of his personal failures daily, as even his customers nag him about his bachelor status. 


Marty spends his evenings hanging out with his best friend Angie (Joe Mantrell), a man of similar lack of ambition. They have a running conversation on Saturday nights that consists of "What do you want to do?" "I don't know, what do you want to do?" One Saturday night, Angie convinces Marty to accompany him to a dance hall in an attempt to meet girls; surprisingly, Marty's successful. The ungainly wallflower runs into a kindred spirit, Clara (Betsy Blair), whose blind date recoils at her plainness and abandons her. Marty bravely approaches her, and there's a nice scene where she senses that he's a good lug and cries on his shoulder before they've been properly introduced. She's an aging spinster (all of 29 years old!), and she, too, had pretty much come to accept that loneliness was her lot in life. She and Marty spend the evening walking and talkingwell, he jabbers and she listens bemusedlyand they realize that they have a lot in common, most of it involving their loneliness. 


The halting romance with Clara gives Marty respite from the swirl of family problems that surround him. In addition to his mother's nagging, his cousin Tommy (Jerry Paris) is having family difficulties that end up involving Marty. His wife Virginia (Karen Steele) and his mother Aunt Catherine (Augusta Ciolli) fight constantly, and Virginia has convinced Tommy to ask Theresa to take Catherine in. Catherine gets ahold of Marty's mother and warns her against encouraging Marty to marry, since it will inevitably lead to discord. Marty is surprised when nobody seems all that happy for him, but everybody's reactions are selfish. 


The film spends a lot of its brief running time (at 91 minutes, it's the shortest Best Picture winner in Oscar history) on the conventions of working-class Italian-American life. There's a constant reminder of the role of Catholicism, including when Marty hesitantly asks Clara if she's Catholic, knowing that the relationship would be off before it began if she said no. There's also Marty's preoccupation with his boss's offer to sell the butcher shop to him; he solicits advice from everyone around him, because becoming a small business owner is a really big deal to someone of his background. 


One of the highlights of the film is the surprisingly brief ending. Instead of being a drawn-out examination of Marty's budding romance, it simply gets Marty to the point where he's willing to live for himself instead of for his mother and his friends; we just see him dial the phone to ask Clara on a second date, and we know things will be all right. Another highlight is the film's excoriating references to the pulp novelist Mickey Spillane, one of the most horrible popular writers of all time; a character who calls Spillane "a great writer" gets Spillane's misogynistic and cookie-cutter novels mixed up in his head. It's one of the few moments of humor in this dour film. 


The film won a slew of OscarsBest Picture, Borgnine for Actor, Delbert Mann for Director, and Chayefsky for Screenplaywhich seems to echo the studied plainness of the film. Not that it's a bad movie by any means, but the Academy showering it with awards seems a lot like voters saying, "See? We don't require glamour in Hollywood!" This bears more than a passing resemblance to the film's repeated emphasis on the average, the plain, and the ugly. I shouldn't second-guess their decision too much, as the film is a welcome respite from the big-budget monstrosities that defined the mid-1950s.*


*Marty (1955) on Youtube*

Marty 1955(1/10)


----------



## Littleghost

Don't forget cult classic '*The Dark Backward*'. A great movie with or without the SSBBWs (although it certainly doesn't hurt it.) 

Garbage man Marty tries his hand at standup comedy, failing miserably until a third arm mysteriously grows from his back. Gus, his accordion player friend, figures out a way to use the new arm and gets them signed with a sleazy talent agent. Just when success seems near, Marty's girlfriend leaves him - can the arm be far behind?

An all-star cast including Judd Nelson, Bill Paxton, Lara Flynn Boyle, Wayne Newton, Rob Lowe and directed by Adam Rifkin. *AND!* featuring Teighlor and artwork by our own Les Toil. 






Now available on DVD


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

My absolute all-time favorite BBW film had to be the 1985 German film "Zuckerbaby". Four years later there was a made-for-TV remake of the movie starring Ricki Lake titled "Babycakes" which was okay but because the ending was nowhere near as dark as the original, I didn't enjoy it nowhere near as much.

Still, Ricki Lake back in her "fat days" was definitely eye candy for me.

My only problem with both movies was that it reinforce the stereotype that fat women are all lonely and desperate for love, much more so than thin women are. Nevertheless, as an FA I have to say I enjoyed these movies.

Does that make me anti-fat acceptance?


----------



## Orso

Many of Federico Fellini's movies, with their unabashed, sensual and sexy BBWs: I mention just two of them: Amarcord , with the BBW tobacconist who is the obsession of lots of young men and 8 1/2 with the sensuous BBW Saraghina. And they are also very, very beautiful movies


----------



## William

I loved the look of the film and the dialog between Newman and Gleason







The film has some other heavyweights

Michael Constantine- He was bigger back then

Vincent Gardenia

and

George C. Scott as the light heavyweight

William


----------



## William

Remember to never go on a picnic with Big Dan Teague!






John Goodman in "O Brother, Where Art Thou?"


----------



## Mathias

The scene in Shallow Hal where Jack Black was making out with the maid!


----------



## tonynyc

*Requiem for a Heavyweight (1962)*






You have the Great One - Jackie Gleason & William "Haystacks" Calhoun (uncredited) playing Anthony "Mountain Rivera" Quinn's opponent at the film. 






*William Dee "Haystacks" Calhoun *

Birth: Aug. 3, 1934, USA 
Death: Dec. 7, 1989
McKinney
Collin County
Texas, USA 

William Dee Calhoun was a professional wrestler, who used the professional name "Haystack" or "Haystacks" Calhoun. At six foot four and over six hundred pounds, he sported a black bushy beard, wore bib overalls and had a horseshoe hanging from his neck to personify a farm boy image. He was raised on a farm in Arkansas. One of the most popular wrestlers in the 1960s, he died of diabetes at the age of 55


----------



## StarWitness

William said:


> Remember to never go on a picnic with Big Dan Teague!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Goodman in "O Brother, Where Art Thou?"



William, you read my mind. 

John Goodman in pre-WWII clothing... meow. I'll take my chances. :smitten:


----------



## William

Pat Hingle

The Commissioner in Batman. 






I think that his greatest part was Bobo Justus in "The Grifters".........You don't mess with Bobo. I do not remember this guy playing one of those fat campy parts.

William






StarWitness said:


> William, you read my mind.
> 
> John Goodman in pre-WWII clothing... meow. I'll take my chances. :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

William said:


> Pat Hingle
> 
> The Commissioner in Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that his greatest part was Bobo Justus in "The Grifters".........You don't mess with Bobo. I do not remember this guy playing one of those fat campy parts.
> 
> William



*William:

Great find with Pat Hingle. I enjoyed his work in many of the Clint Eastwood movies. 

I guess I'll have to go nostalgic on ya, I'll see your Pat Hingle and raise you one Lyle Talbot (1902-1996)*






*Lyle Talbot as Lex Luthor "Superman vs. Atom Man " ( Columbia Serial-1950)* 






*Lyle Talbot as Commissioner Gordon "Batman & Robin" (Columbia Serial - 1949)*


----------



## bmann0413

....... Basically, Tracy Turnblad in "Hairspray." BOTH movies.









Ricki Lake was cute, but Nikki Blonsky.... FREAKING HOTTIE! (she's one of my top five celebrity crushes )


----------



## tonynyc

*I love the poster - hey where's the mustard and kraut for my dog *

*Youtube Clip*

*Fatso(1980)Trailer*


----------



## StarWitness

The scene in _Whale Rider_ where Pai's hottie stoner uncle is demonstrating taiaha (Maori martial art) with his shirt off... all strong and commanding... :wubu:


----------



## mergirl

bmann0413 said:


> ....... Basically, Tracy Turnblad in "Hairspray." BOTH movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricki Lake was cute, but Nikki Blonsky.... FREAKING HOTTIE! (she's one of my top five celebrity crushes )


I soo agree. Though i think Queen latiffah is very sexy as 'motormouth mabel' and while we are at it she is TOTALLY sexy in Chicago too!! Actually Queen latiffah is my top 1 of celebs i fancy!! :smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu: 

View attachment hairspray7.jpg


View attachment 002CCG_Queen_Latifah_001.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Fat Fap Fat Fap!!


----------



## Chode McBlob

I saw that movie about 6 yrs ago on cable TV. That was one weird movie with quite a few well known actors in it too.



Littleghost said:


> Don't forget cult classic '*The Dark Backward*'. A great movie with or without the SSBBWs (although it certainly doesn't hurt it.)
> 
> Garbage man Marty tries his hand at standup comedy, failing miserably until a third arm mysteriously grows from his back. Gus, his accordion player friend, figures out a way to use the new arm and gets them signed with a sleazy talent agent. Just when success seems near, Marty's girlfriend leaves him - can the arm be far behind?
> 
> An all-star cast including Judd Nelson, Bill Paxton, Lara Flynn Boyle, Wayne Newton, Rob Lowe and directed by Adam Rifkin. *AND!* featuring Teighlor and artwork by our own Les Toil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now available on DVD


----------



## mergirl

Chode McBlob said:


> I saw that movie about 6 yrs ago on cable TV. That was one weird movie with quite a few well known actors in it too.


I tried to buy it on Amazon.. but they only had region 1.  I have a div-x played as well but it isn't multi regional..gah.. Will need to get me one of them now..cause i REALLY want to see that film!


----------



## Melian

Knocked Up was a retarded movie....but the scene with Seth Rogen naked in bed made it all worthwhile for me.


----------



## RVGleason

Kevin James' movie 'Paul Blart - Mall Cop' is now out on DVD. It's a silly, slapstick film that's an obvious homage to 'Die Hard', but played for laughs. I enjoyed it for it's silliness and I think the FFA's out there will enjoy it too. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment PaulBlartDVDArt.jpg


----------



## William

Hi 

Kathy Bates in the hot tub in her birthday suit.







and how can you forget







One of her get lines

Mama Boucher: That's Nonsense, I Invented Electricity. Ben Franklin Is The Devil!


Kathy's also has a impressive Filmography

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000870/

William


----------



## StarWitness

Melian said:


> Knocked Up was a retarded movie....but the scene with Seth Rogen naked in bed made it all worthwhile for me.



_Zack and Miri Make a Porno_ was much better... I don't remember him getting naked in it, but it does have my absolute favorite sex scene. And he is awfully cute in his milkman uniform.

_Paul Blart_ looks like a waste of time, but I watched the extended trailer several times because Kevin James looks so hot in his mall cop uniform. :eat2:


----------



## Scorsese86

Andréa Ferréol in "La Grande Bouffe"








A film many FFAs would love as well.

Oh, and Sara Rue:wubu:. In "Gypsy 83".




She was so beautiful in that movie. A BBW goth chick!:wubu:


----------



## Tooz

Sara Rue was so great...then she went all skinny :\


----------



## agouderia

Orso said:


> Many of Federico Fellini's movies, with their unabashed, sensual and sexy BBWs: I mention just two of them: Amarcord , with the BBW tobacconist who is the obsession of lots of young men and 8 1/2 with the sensuous BBW Saraghina. And they are also very, very beautiful movies



... completely agree "Amarcord" is brilliant! 
And of course Fellini has the classic Anita Ekberg in 'La dolce vita' going for him!


----------



## cammy

View attachment kung fu.jpg


When Po, aka Kung Fu Panda, belly bounces Tai Lung.


----------



## Teecher

Remember that video song from the Spice Girls 'If you wanna be my lover"? The woman in the brown dress on the steps - hips for days!!!!

Although she has a very brief part in the video, and her dress is probably 'stuffed' she was indeed a sight to behold.

Teecher


----------



## tonynyc

Teecher said:


> Remember that video song from the Spice Girls 'If you wanna be my lover"? The woman in the brown dress on the steps - hips for days!!!!
> 
> Although she has a very brief part in the video, and her dress is probably 'stuffed' she was indeed a sight to behold.
> 
> Teecher



*
Which video and wow you must have some kind of "Pear Radar" or something
*


----------



## tonynyc

*DJ Squalls (Kyle Edwards) & Mia Amber Davis (Rhonda) "Road Trip" (2000)*
-------------------











*Mia Amber Davis*

*YouTube Clip*

*Mia Amber Davis: Road Trip*


----------



## ToniTails

Phat Girls is a cute movie if you like light comedies- By the end, the fat chick's sister is guzzling food to try to get a man like the hottie that her sister caught with her curves


----------



## William

Hi 

While looking for actors I found this Blog

http://fatactors.blogspot.com/

William


----------



## Teecher

"If You Wanna Be My Lover."

BTW, did you check out that pear I hinted too - was she worthy?




tonynyc said:


> *
> Which video and wow you must have some kind of "Pear Radar" or something
> *


----------



## FA Painter

There is a great scene in Terry Gilliam's "Adventures of Baron Munchausen" where there are splendid BBWs scattered all around a lush swimming pool. It's delightful, although depressingly brief...


----------



## tonynyc

Teecher said:


> "If You Wanna Be My Lover."
> 
> BTW, did you check out that pear I hinted too - was she worthy?



*
More than worthy is an understatement... Pearlicousness indeed
*


----------



## Grandi Floras

John Candy as *"Whos Harry Crumb (1989)"*

I always had a thing for him.....​


----------



## William

I had to include

Sheriff Buford T. Justice from Smokey and the Bandit!!











He was fated to lose, but he made the movie!

William



William said:


> I loved the look of the film and the dialog between Newman and Gleason
> 
> William


----------



## sweet&fat

Scorsese86 said:


> Oh, and Sara Rue:wubu:. In "Gypsy 83".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so beautiful in that movie. A BBW goth chick!:wubu:



Ok- look at this picture in relation to the synopsis I just read on netflix: 

In Sandusky, Ohio, teenage photographer Clive (Kett Turton) is on the verge of coming fully out of the closet, while *obese twenty-something Gypsy* (Sara Rue) loves Stevie Nicks music as much as she hates her dead-end, wage-slave job at the local photo hut. When the couple hears about a "Night of a Thousand Stevies" karaoke show in New York City, they hightail it to Gotham and away from their mundane lives in Ohio.

Obese? The woman in that picture? wtf?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sweet&fat said:


> Ok- look at this picture in relation to the synopsis I just read on netflix:
> 
> In Sandusky, Ohio, teenage photographer Clive (Kett Turton) is on the verge of coming fully out of the closet, while *obese twenty-something Gypsy* (Sara Rue) loves Stevie Nicks music as much as she hates her dead-end, wage-slave job at the local photo hut. When the couple hears about a "Night of a Thousand Stevies" karaoke show in New York City, they hightail it to Gotham and away from their mundane lives in Ohio.
> 
> Obese? The woman in that picture? wtf?



Surely to gawd you didn't expect them to pay a real fatty to play a fatty, did you? :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Kenan Thompson in Fat Albert was so cute. 
Hey, Hey, Hey!!!!*​


----------



## William

What about 

James Avery "Uncle Phil"







He has also had steady work as a Actor

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0043041/


William


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Surely to gawd you didn't expect them to pay a real fatty to play a fatty, did you? :doh:


Erm, see this is a weird thing. I remember watching a crappy tv drama, where the woman from married with children played (it was so crap i cant even remember the plot!) this woman with an overbaring jewish mother who wanted her to get married. The WHOLE way through the film everyone kept talking about her 'weight problem' and about 'how fat she was'.. and she was Bloody skinny!! At first i thought it was some quirky part of the script, then i remembered it was a crap tv film. It was so weird. SO weird! But yeah..that goth woman is really skinny with a totally thin waist.. what they could have said was ' goth woman with kinna big tits'.. How weird!


----------



## Scorsese86

sweet&fat said:


> Ok- look at this picture in relation to the synopsis I just read on netflix:
> 
> In Sandusky, Ohio, teenage photographer Clive (Kett Turton) is on the verge of coming fully out of the closet, while *obese twenty-something Gypsy* (Sara Rue) loves Stevie Nicks music as much as she hates her dead-end, wage-slave job at the local photo hut. When the couple hears about a "Night of a Thousand Stevies" karaoke show in New York City, they hightail it to Gotham and away from their mundane lives in Ohio.
> 
> Obese? The woman in that picture? wtf?



I've never read any synopsis that called her character 'obese'. That was badly written. That word is definately not on DVD cover!


----------



## StarWitness

Netflix plot summaries often have glaring errors.


----------



## Grandi Floras

Mississippi Burning (1988)
Gailard Sartain as Sheriff Stuckey 

I have also seen him in other things like Earnest goes to camp and Saturday Night Live.
He is a serious actor but is also a comedian and a very accomplished actor in his own right.​


----------



## marlowegarp

FA Painter said:


> There is a great scene in Terry Gilliam's "Adventures of Baron Munchausen" where there are splendid BBWs scattered all around a lush swimming pool. It's delightful, although depressingly brief...



Forgot about that! What a great movie. One of my favorites as a kid.

"Ladies! Lovely ladies!"


----------



## Grandi Floras

My Big Fat Obnoxious Fiancé
Steve Williams as Steve Bailey 

Even if he was acting like a slob and a jerk, I thought that he was so cute and sexy throught the entire show.​


----------



## tonynyc

Sidney Greenstreet

Starred in many classic movies of the 1940's

The Maltese Falcon (1941)
Casablanca (1942)
Passage to Marseille (1944)


----------



## William

Ok






Alfred Hitchcock- Fat and Scary 

William



Sidney Greenstreet

Starred in many classic movies of the 1940's

The Maltese Falcon (1941)
Casablanca (1942)
Passage to Marseille (1944)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Charles Laughton as The Hunchback Of Notredame Quasimodo.*
Not only was he a BHM but he was an accomplished actor and could play any role with energy and believablity! 
The gentleness in which he played Quasimodo is something that I see in most BHMs today too. Big cuddly bears. ​


----------



## tonynyc

*Victor Buono (February 3, 1938  January 11, 1982)*







*Victor Buono as "King Tut" in Batman TV Show of the 1960's *


*Noteworthy film roles*

Buono appeared in Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (1964) playing Big Sam Hollis, the father of Bette Davis, who had the title role, which was also directed by Aldrich. And he appeared in The Greatest Story Ever Told (1965) starring Max von Sydow, Michael Anderson, Jr. and Carroll Baker, which was produced and directed by George Stevens. Buono played the role of the High Priest Sorak in this story about Jesus.

He also appeared in such movies as 4 for Texas (1963), Robin and the Seven Hoods (1964), The Silencers (1966), Who's Minding the Mint? (1967), Target: Harry (1969) and Beneath the Planet of the Apes (1970) and The Mad Butcher (1972).


*Television roles*

Buono had a vast body of work in movies, and among his extensive TV appearances were the recurring roles of the demented Count Manzeppi on the popular series The Wild Wild West starring Robert Conrad and Ross Martin, which ran from 1965 to 1969. He also played unrelated characters in that series' premiere episode and in the second and final Wild Wild West reunion movie, More Wild Wild West (1980).

He played King Tut on the series Batman with Adam West and Burt Ward, which ran from 1966 to 1968. King Tut was a timid history professor who, after being hit in the head with a brick at a peace rally, donned the persona of the Egyptian royal. When he suffered another blow to the head, the villain would return to his meek demeanor.

*Source:

Wikipedia:Victor Buono*


----------



## mergirl

Weird. "Hush Hush sweet Charlotte" was the last film i watched. My gf said he was the same actor who played the pianist in "Whatever happened to baby jane" but i wasn't so sure..anyway..i'm sure that was interesting!! lmao


----------



## hitman84

tonynyc said:


> *DJ Squalls (Kyle Edwards) & Mia Amber Davis (Rhonda) "Road Trip" (2000)*
> -------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mia Amber Davis*
> 
> *YouTube Clip*
> 
> *Mia Amber Davis: Road Trip*



wouaw so sexy mia:wubu:


----------



## Jigen

Scorsese86 said:


> She was so beautiful in that movie.



WAS, indeed...


----------



## Jigen

Tooz said:


> Sara Rue was so great...then she went all skinny :\



You said that, Tooz. I completely agree.


----------



## mergirl

hitman84 said:


> wouaw so sexy mia:wubu:


OMG. Sadly enough..i actually bought that film just because of her.. Funny though, i remember her being bigger when i watched the film..
She is SO amazingly sexy!!! I wished i was that wee geek!!


----------



## Jigen

sweet&fat said:


> while *obese twenty-something Gypsy* (Sara Rue) loves Stevie Nicks music



Has he ever seen at least that picture?  Or maybe he needs new glasses.


----------



## Jigen

mergirl said:


> She is SO amazingly sexy!!! I wished i was that wee geek!!



Me too!


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> OMG. Sadly enough..i actually bought that film just because of her.. Funny though, i remember her being bigger when i watched the film..
> She is SO amazingly sexy!!! I wished i was that wee geek!!



*
Mia Davis' appearence was worth the wait. They could have easily given her 45 more minutes of film time.... 

By the way- I love that "Scottish" phrasing  yes that DJ Squalls 'Wee Geek' & Lucky Bastard for sure *


----------



## removed

I love the scene in the movie "Get Smart" when Steve Carrell is spinning the beautiful fat girl around the floor....shows that big has no effect on how lovely, or how sleek one can be...i loved that


----------



## GordoNegro

hitman84 said:


> wouaw so sexy mia:wubu:



+1, wishing she had more roles since then..sigh.


----------



## mergirl

Hu. Queen Latifa is in "The secret life of bees"!!! My gf had sent away for it because she just read the book. I read the book a few years ago so it was interesting to see the film just to see if it was like how i magined it all in my head. Anyway.. shitty film.. but Queen Latifah is probably my favorite hot person! :wubu::wubu:
It was weird that she wasn't singing though. Frankly i was slighty disapointed!


----------



## mergirl

hmm.. Plus she was kinna lesbionic in that film too!! :smitten:
Here she is in the scene where she kills the wee white girl.
sorry if i ruined the film.. 

View attachment the_secret_life_of_bees02.jpg


----------



## truebebeblue

Queen latifah was a SEXY butch girl in "set it off"




True


----------



## steve-aka

Littleghost said:


> Don't forget cult classic '*The Dark Backward*'. A great movie with or without the SSBBWs (although it certainly doesn't hurt it.)
> 
> Garbage man Marty tries his hand at standup comedy, failing miserably until a third arm mysteriously grows from his back. Gus, his accordion player friend, figures out a way to use the new arm and gets them signed with a sleazy talent agent. Just when success seems near, Marty's girlfriend leaves him - can the arm be far behind?
> 
> An all-star cast including Judd Nelson, Bill Paxton, Lara Flynn Boyle, Wayne Newton, Rob Lowe and directed by Adam Rifkin. *AND!* featuring Teighlor and artwork by our own Les Toil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now available on DVD



Ah, yes, I remember this movie fondly! I like weird-ass flix and was totally diggin' it but when Teighlor and the other lovely fat chix had their scene I was in LOVE!

Bill Paxton is an awesome and underrated actor who seems to like to do crazy movies.


----------



## tonynyc

Bumping an old thread- I often enjoy old movies and came across this rare find…. 









The Green Hornet 1940 Serial &#8211;Chapter 12 Panic in the Zoo

*What a rare find…imagine the fat admirer of yesteryear enjoying this classic movie serial and getting to see this wonderful SSBBW in Chapter 12- (12:40 of the film)… wonder if that was Dolly Dimples? …..*


----------



## daddyoh70

Great bump Tony!
Any Three Stooges episode featuring Curly!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8Zl0a2-wqw


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Great bump Tony!
> Any Three Stooges episode featuring Curly!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8Zl0a2-wqw



*D*addyoh70: a great find with anything involving "The Three Stooges" ... came across this gem later in their film careers...












*Youtube Clip*

Three Stooges  Muscle Up A little Closer


----------



## Chimpi

Carrie Baker Reynolds from *City Island*. Not only an overall great film, but the feeder/FA aspect of the film was pretty genuine. Every part with her was special. :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

Chimpi said:


> Carrie Baker Reynolds from *City Island*. Not only an overall great film, but the feeder/FA aspect of the film was pretty genuine. Every part with her was special. :wubu:



Thanks for posting this Chimpi - will definitely have to check this out...

Here's another...

*The Unholy Three (1930) Starring Lon Chaney Sr. *







*youtube clip *

The Unholy Three (1930) with Lon Chaney Sr


*
This is the only talking/ and last film that Lon Chaney Sr. did before passing away from Cancer
*


----------



## zabadguy

Always loved the shower scene in "Porky's" where PeeWee is getting a damn nice eye full of a big beauty in the shower but,then scares her away by telling her to move her fat ass.....silly boy,should have enjoyed the view....:eat2:...I was 19 at the time and was with a g/f (bbw of course) and immediately said to her "boy,was he stupid he should have stroked himself while watching that beauty" she quickly punched me in the arm and told me to shut up....best part though is the next day she did a shower scene for me,needess to say I practied what I preached...


----------



## Fox

Loved Hairspray. All of it. Nikki Blonsky is such a cutie!
:smitten:

I also like the part from Get Smart where he dances with Lindsay Hollister.


----------



## Fox

Fox said:


> Loved Hairspray. All of it. Nikki Blonsky is such a cutie!
> :smitten:
> 
> I also like the part from Get Smart where he dances with Lindsay Hollister.



And by he, I mean Steve carrel. XD


----------



## Mishty

Chimpi said:


> Carrie Baker Reynolds from *City Island*. Not only an overall great film, but the feeder/FA aspect of the film was pretty genuine. Every part with her was special. :wubu:



She was stunning!

I consider this one of top ten movies! 
I thought it was a wonderful real American family movie, and with the feeder/BBW aspect I fell hopelessly in love with it.


----------



## JulianDW

Fox said:


> Loved Hairspray. All of it. Nikki Blonsky is such a cutie!
> :smitten:
> 
> *I also like the part from Get Smart where he dances with Lindsay Hollister. [/*QUOTE]
> 
> I loved that part of Get Smart also! Especially at the end where she gives the middle finger to those jerks who were laughing at her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JulianDW said:


> Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Hairspray. All of it. Nikki Blonsky is such a cutie!
> :smitten:
> 
> *I also like the part from Get Smart where he dances with Lindsay Hollister. [/*QUOTE]
> 
> I loved that part of Get Smart also! Especially at the end where she gives the middle finger to those jerks who were laughing at her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I loved that part, too
Click to expand...


----------



## idontspeakespn

I'm surprised no one has put this up there yet (though it might be, and I just overlooked it)

Mammy, from Gone with the Wind. 






She was the glue that kept everyone together and she don't take no stuff, not even from her precious Scarlett. What a woman


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Tuna (Ethan Suplee) in Blow! The scene when he is running into the sea just made my heart leap :happy: Unfortunately I didn't find an image showing this moment...


----------



## KHayes666

Dana Hill (RIP) in European Vacation......yum






Ashleigh Aston Moore (RIP) in Now and Then (I saw it in middle school)






Anna Nicole Smith (RIP...jesus 3 in a row) from her awful show but she was still pretty






Finally someone alive....Lori Beth Denberg in Dodgeball and of course All That







Kirstie Alley in Fat Actress......god awful show but she looked hot.







Dawn French in Vicar of Dibley....Christmas episode the best.


----------



## idontspeakespn

[QUOTE Dawn French in Vicar of Dibley....Christmas episode the best.[/QUOTE]


I love Dawn French...the Vicar of Dibley was the very first British television show I experienced when I flew over last year. That Christmas episode was awesome. I loved the Handsome Stranger Ep. that precluded that. If I could go for any male celebrity, Richard Armitage would be it, and he's not even my type! *sigh* :smitten:


----------



## MrRabbit

I also loved the shower scene in Porky's. 

But the film moment I remember the most, is a scene with some half naked BBW ladies in the David Lynch movie "Wild at heart".
I can't find the original footage on youtube, but here is a re-edit that some students made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hso-gwEhcm4&feature=related @ 3'33". 

As a teen in the pre-internet time, this was my only access to BBW eye candy. I have replayed this scene so many times on VCR that the tape actually got damaged. :blush:


----------



## MrRabbit

And of course the cult film Bagdad Café with Marianne Sägebrecht. Not very well known in the US, although everyone will recognize the title song "Calling you".
Music with some screenshots from the movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdvbgW3YOVM


----------



## azerty

Gabriela Maria `schmeide in The Hairdresser
http://www.cinemaclock.com/movies/sas/Saskatoon/44431/The_Hairdresser.html


----------



## azerty

She gained round 90 lbs for this movie
http://www.cinemagia.ro/actori/gabriela-maria-schmeide-12312/poze-hires/368973/


----------



## SanDiega

Dr. Tokita in Paprika. Excellent movie, with a beautiful BHM/FFA subplot.


----------



## azerty

azerty said:


> She gained round 90 lbs for this movie
> http://www.cinemagia.ro/actori/gabriela-maria-schmeide-12312/poze-hires/368973/







A wonderful pearshaped women. She gained all the weight in her belly, hips and thighs !


----------



## BlueBurning

Darlene Cates is likely the first female I noticed on the bigscreen.






Terra Hazelton in Fubar 2






Jodie Stewart in Postal






Amber Mia Davis in Road Trip









Ivy Snitzer in Shallow Hal as the body double for Gwyneth Paltrow









The wonderful Carrie Reynolds in City Island






Ricki Lake in Hair Spray






Lori Beth Denberg in Dodgeball


----------



## fat hiker

tonynyc said:


> The Candy movie reminds me of the classic 1955 Movie "Marty" starring Ernest Borgnine. I was reminded of this movie from "64" where the character played by John Torturro blows the "Marty" question...[/I][/B]



Thank you for posting this - I had never heard of Marty, and while the film is no longer on Youtube, the trailer is, and now I'll have to search for a DVD of this for a Saturday night.


----------



## tonynyc

fat hiker said:


> Thank you for posting this - I had never heard of Marty, and while the film is no longer on Youtube, the trailer is, and now I'll have to search for a DVD of this for a Saturday night.



*G*lad the posting peaked your interest in searching for this Movie- it's a pretty good flick 

Marty - Trailer


----------



## crispcat

First movie I saw with a bbw going topless.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

Jean Hill in Desperate Living. She kills a man by sitting on him and then later has lesbian sex with his widow.





Lin Tucci as Henrietta Bazoom in Showgirls. I want that dress. BADLY.





The scene in Borat where the fat guy sits on Borat's face. WINNING!!!





Of course one of my favorite movies, Female Trouble. Divine and Edith Massey. YEEESSS!!!









And we can't forget everyone's favorite uncle. <3


----------



## firelord85

Chimpi said:


> Carrie Baker Reynolds from *City Island*. Not only an overall great film, but the feeder/FA aspect of the film was pretty genuine. Every part with her was special. :wubu:



Please tell us more.


----------



## firelord85

Who can forget Gabourey Sidibe!!!
http://www.nypost.com/rw/nypost/201...ropped/gabourey_sidibe_wireimage--300x300.jpg


----------



## violetviolets

This isn't from a film, but Sheena from MTV Live Canada is *the best*.





A clip from of her interviews of people on the streets, oh so awesome! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIPEpgw4hyI

Gaydar! SO funny oh wow! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJHOK0y0POQ&feature=related


----------



## Lady Bella UK

I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0391229/

For all Jeff Carlin fans and FFAs everywhere. The end will make your heart melt.

I'm going to get me some of these movies in this here thread...

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

KHayes666 said:


> Kirstie Alley in Fat Actress......god awful show but she looked hot.



DAT FACE...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

William said:


> What about
> 
> James Avery "Uncle Phil"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has also had steady work as a Actor
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0043041/
> 
> 
> William



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyyIO9axlWg


----------



## tonynyc

*Rosey Grier: NFL Football Legend - Member of the 'Fearsome Foursome'*








The Thing with Two Heads (Trailer)


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Chimpi said:


> Carrie Baker Reynolds from *City Island*. Not only an overall great film, but the feeder/FA aspect of the film was pretty genuine. Every part with her was special. :wubu:



Every part with her was so special, yes and I can't wait to see her on more, along with Lori Beth Denberg, Nikki Blonsky and Melissa McCartney....move over Hollywood skinnies we require our favorite actresses with talent, beauty and meat & potatoes on their bones.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## MrRabbit

azerty said:


> A wonderful pearshaped women. She gained all the weight in her belly, hips and thighs !


Sorry to ruin your dreams, but she didn't gain weight, she wore a fat suit...


----------



## azerty

MrRabbit said:


> Sorry to ruin your dreams, but she didn't gain weight, she wore a fat suit...



No she gained weight : http://www.cineuropa.org/2011/nw.aspx?t=newsdetail&l=en&did=135636


----------



## KHayes666

azerty said:


> No she gained weight : http://www.cineuropa.org/2011/nw.aspx?t=newsdetail&l=en&did=135636



Too bad she lost it


----------



## agouderia

MrRabbit said:


> Sorry to ruin your dreams, but she didn't gain weight, she wore a fat suit...





azerty said:


> No she gained weight : http://www.cineuropa.org/2011/nw.aspx?t=newsdetail&l=en&did=135636



http://www.google.de/search?q=Gabri...8LMTFtAaLhZXDAw&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=685

No - she wore a fat suit (that weighed roughly 30 kg = 65 pounds, if I remember the coverage on the film correctly).

Gabriela Maria Schmeide is curvy, but by no means fat.
The woman who's life story the film is based upon is very heavy though - you can see her in some of the pictures of the movie's premiere next to Schmeide.

Super-sized actresses in Europe are extremely rare ....


----------



## azerty

agouderia said:


> No - she wore a fat suit (that weighed roughly 30 kg = 65 pounds, if I remember the coverage on the film correctly).



Where did you read this ?


----------



## azerty

agouderia said:


> Super-sized actresses in Europe are extremely rare ....



You're right. Catherine Hosmalin though is super-sized. In a recent film in France 'Mince alors', litteraly 'Thin, though', but it also means crickey
http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=19316666&cfilm=129372.html


----------



## BigFA

What a brave thing Kirstie did to make a comedy series focused on her love of food and her continuing battle of the bulge. God, she looked so hot in that series and some of the scenes where she can't resist going to a drive thru and stuffing herself were the best. The scene where the Executive Assistant to the Chairman of NBC visits her at home and is overcome with lust and feeds her on the kitchen floor in front of her refrigerator was so sexy. Watching Kirstie gain weight and flaunt it was the absolute best.


----------



## fatloverforever10

MST3K




The Lovely Mary Jo Pehl As The Evil Pearl Forester




The Hilarious Frank Conniff As The Bumbling Sidekick Tv's Frank.




And the Sexy as Hell... Tom servo


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Babycakes was on lifetime,a young Ricki Lake.Not a great movie,but showed what could be for us ladies! 

View attachment [email protected]@._V1._SY317_CR4,0,214,317_.jpg


----------



## fatgirl33

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Babycakes was on lifetime,a young Ricki Lake.Not a great movie,but showed what could be for us ladies!



This flick was pivotal in my life as a young fat chick! Ricki is so hot in this movie!


Brenda


----------



## balletguy

Mrs. Winterbourne was a good wone with Ricki as well


----------



## Sidewinder




----------



## Sidewinder

I still have a crush on this muppet!


----------



## MasterMike

Oh, and Sara Rue:wubu:. In "Gypsy 83".




She was so beautiful in that movie. A BBW goth chick![/QUOTE]
Sara Rue looked absolutely smokin' hot in that movie; especially during her topless scene, she was one well-endowed lady back then! While she's still a talented actress and a petty girl today, she's nowhere as beauitful as she was during her chubby glory days. *DAMN YOU JENNY CRAIG!!!!*


tonynyc said:


> *DJ Squalls (Kyle Edwards) & Mia Amber Davis (Rhonda) "Road Trip" (2000)*
> -------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mia Amber Davis*
> 
> *YouTube Clip*
> 
> *Mia Amber Davis: Road Trip*


Mia Amber Dacis was gorgeous and sexy in *Road Trip*, and was a great plus-size model as well. What a shame that she died so young at 36.



Chimpi said:


> Carrie Baker Reynolds from *City Island*. Not only an overall great film, but the feeder/FA aspect of the film was pretty genuine. Every part with her was special. :wubu:


Carrie gave a wonderful performance, so cute and appealing and LARGE!!! You just want to squeeze and cuddle the hell out of her. I also loved how the feederism sub-plot was depicted. I hope she gets another acting role soon; and if not for Hollywood's prejudice against larger women she'd be great for the lead in a romantic comedy. Not that I'm a big fan of romcoms, but I'd watch one with Carrie in it.






Terra Hazelton in Fubar 2
Never seen *FUBAR 2*, but I've being meaning to, especially with a cuteypie like Terra appearing in it!








Ivy Snitzer in Shallow Hal as the body double for Gwyneth Paltrow

Ivy was absolutely gorgeous at her 300+lbs. heaviest when she was the body double for Gwyneth Paltrow as Fat Rosemary in *Shallow Hal*. Shame that since then, she's had her stomach stapled, gotten skinny and married her sweetheart.
_Saaaaad but trrrruuuuuue!!!!!!_ (cue Metallica riff) Still if she's happy now, good for her(but bad for FAs everywhere.)


----------



## Webmaster

There are many delicious film moments, but my own favorites will probably always those in Federico Fellini's various movies.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Awwwwwwwwww......Conrad....always the classic!:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

The scene in "Road Trip" where the skinny white socially awkward dude makes out with this luscious big beautiful black woman (Mia Amber Davis, RIP). She played that scene with charm and rich sensuality and many non FAs were hooked on her! It was such a cute, yet hot scene. Everyone was exclaiming about how hot that 'big black lady' was in the film. Love it and I wish more large women (not just merely curvy) were portrayed that way in the mainstream media. Fat women can be sexy and hot, too! 






In general, I like any film that portrays large women as sensual, confident goddesses without referencing diets.

UPDATE: Haha, Tony! You beat me to it!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

MrRabbit said:


> Sorry to ruin your dreams, but she didn't gain weight, she wore a fat suit...



Well Mr. Rabbit, you know what my dreams are....doesn't she look with the way her head/face is turned with her hands in the way, like a younger and dreamily fattened Goldie Hawn? So much so I think that I did several double takes.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

MasterMike said:


> Oh, and Sara Rue:wubu:. In "Gypsy 83".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so beautiful in that movie. A BBW goth chick!


Sara Rue looked absolutely smokin' hot in that movie; especially during her topless scene, she was one well-endowed lady back then! While she's still a talented actress and a petty girl today, she's nowhere as beauitful as she was during her chubby glory days. *DAMN YOU JENNY CRAIG!!!!*

Mia Amber Dacis was gorgeous and sexy in *Road Trip*, and was a great plus-size model as well. What a shame that she died so young at 36.


Carrie gave a wonderful performance, so cute and appealing and LARGE!!! You just want to squeeze and cuddle the hell out of her. I also loved how the feederism sub-plot was depicted. I hope she gets another acting role soon; and if not for Hollywood's prejudice against larger women she'd be great for the lead in a romantic comedy. Not that I'm a big of romcoms, but I'd watch one with Carrie in it.






Terra Hazelton in Fubar 2
Never seen *FUBAR 2*, but I've being meaning to, especially with a cuteypie like Terra appearing in it!








Ivy Snitzer in Shallow Hal as the body double for Gwyneth Paltrow

Ivy was absolutely gorgeous at her 300+lbs. heaviest when she was the body double for Gwyneth Paltrow as Fat Rosemary in *Shallow Hal*. Shame that since then, she's had her stomach stapled, gotten skinny and married her sweetheart.
_Saaaaad but trrrruuuuuue!!!!!!_ (cue Metallica riff) Still if she's happy now, good for her(but bad for FAs everywhere.)[/QUOTE]

I'd sure like to see her in Fubar 2, but I didn't even know there was a 1 and was she in it also?

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

happyface83 said:


> The scene in "Road Trip" where the skinny white socially awkward dude makes out with this luscious big beautiful black woman (Mia Amber Davis, RIP).



Oh, how sad. How did Ms. Davis die?


----------



## KittyKitten

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Oh, how sad. How did Ms. Davis die?



Make Lunch (love your screename btw), it was so sad and untimely how she died. She basically died last year from a blood clot to her lungs during knee surgery. Mia and Fluvia Lacerda are my favorite plus sized models. 


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/12/mia-amber-davis-dead_n_895701.html


----------



## daddyoh70

The short lived, 1990, Fox TV series "Babes" featuring my favorite, Wendie Jo Sperber. Also starred Lesley Boone and Susan Peretz
"Babes"

One of my favorite movies ever, "1941" "1941" Great movie with a huge all star cast.
featured Wendie Jo Sperber
John Belushi
John Candy
Ned Beatty
Slim Pickens


----------



## weaverof

YES Sheena from MTV live. Although she is married. I checked. AND she's as crazy as hell. 
oh well.

I did laugh out load when I saw uncle Phil from Fresh Prince on the list though. Not hot to me and just overlooked but to FFAs I guess so!


----------



## KHayes666

Cabin Fever 2


Frederica the fat chick gets naked. I don't have time to look up the actress' name but its a must watch.


----------



## Scorsese86

Happy birthday, beautiful Melissa McCarthy!


----------

